# CHARTERING IN THE B V I's



## nelsonsmoody (Nov 22, 2005)

Has anyone ever charter from Goldy-Lux charter(goldylux.com? I Have charter with SUN SAIL, HORIZON YACHT CHARTERS in the past but this time waited to long and now no boats. Any input would kindly appreciated.
PS.
someone recommended Goldy-Lux but never charted w/them.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*No But*

Have not chartered from them in BVI only Moorings or Sunsail.

Have you tried Footloose (moorings sister co)?
or these folks who say they specialize in last minute charters........I have not tried them yet. 
http://www.latesail.com/country.asp?dest=2


----------



## nelsonsmoody (Nov 22, 2005)

Chuteman
Yes! the problem I have is that I waited to long on our decision.
The dates I'm using is during winter school vac. So between the airlines and the charters I'm up to 7k on 7 days. 
Looking for a fix.
PS.
going to check out your link
thanks


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Nelson, I could almost swear that you have a boat, a Moody, amI wrong??

why dont you have it ferried there??


----------



## nelsonsmoody (Nov 22, 2005)

Giulietta,
yes, Moody 425 vintage 1989. We love it very fast to my standards (winds of 14-15-16 kts) easy speed of 7.90kts--8.25kts all day long and great w/25-35 kts with spill my Port or vinho/ uma sagres com termosos.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Nelson,

it looks like a 1-boat outfit but if the boat, price and timing are right...

If you are looking for an available boat you could also try TMM. If you do find something and are bouncing around the islands in December and happen to see a vessel called Solitaire then give me a call on 16 to say "hello"!


----------



## nelsonsmoody (Nov 22, 2005)

ZANSHIN,
thank you I'm checking right away.
and I will.
The dates are 2/14/2006 2/25/2006
wish me luck.


----------



## nelsonsmoody (Nov 22, 2005)

just call them and waiting for answers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try VIP in ST. Thomas. We have a boat with them..IF I can help let me know. Buying an owners time may by your salvation.

John


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

Try looking on www.sailonline.net. Owners posting good rates.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We're chartering with SunSail with a flotilla in April -- a first time for the family -- wife and two kids (9,11). Any suggestions for nice visiting spots as well as ideas to keep the kids interested along the way? Not that I'm real worried about that - but I would like them to be asking "when we can do this again" as we are heading home!

Thanks --


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Bernie K,

Suggest you visit your nearest West Marine, or purchase online a BVI cruising guide. It will be invaluable, and contains everything you need to know.

Also, lots of online sites have good info.

The BVI is one of the best -- and best known -- sailing areas in the world. TONS of info available.

You'll have a great time. Sit back and enjoy the ride 

Bill


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Bernie...here's a site with a good 7 day itinerary and descriptions and photos of spots to see. 
http://www.bareboatsbvi.com/bareboat_sailing_itinerary.html
My guess is that your flotilla will hit most of these. My own kids used to love the caves at Norman Island and the Baths the best. You do NOT want to visit the WillyT with them even if the flotilla stops there. Go to the hamburger shack on Norman Island instead if the rest of the fleet is at Willy's and the kids will have a good time. Try the ROTI PALACE chicken roti's in RoadTown tortola if you stop there. If the kids like to sail...you can rent small boats in VirginGorda north sound which is very protected and they can have their own fun (Bitter End Yacht Club). 
Have fun! ...and here's the cruising guide you need that Bill mentioned:
http://www.cruisingguides.com/detail.asp?product_id=cgvi


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Bernie K said:


> We're chartering with SunSail with a flotilla in April...


I just dropped my anchor at The Bitter End and am looking at a the Sunsail flotilla boat as I write this! I think that with the flotilla, they ensure that you go places that are both interesting and also contain things to do for the whole family.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you all for your great comments -- that is what is so great about this board! Individuals such as yourselves take the time to help out sailor wannabees... I'm going to pick up the the cruising guide tomorrow. Thanks so much for the sites --- only one month to go!.

Appreciate the warning on Willy T. 

Again, thanks for your replies!

Bernie


----------

